# Frame size question



## Ernbar (Oct 26, 2019)

Does the American, Typhoon and Tiger  in 26” size  share the same size frame?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 26, 2019)

Yes they do.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 27, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Yes the do.




So it’s basically the same frame for all with just a change of the decals then?

I was wondering since I briefly rode a 26” Tiger and it felt a tad small compared to the Suburban and Speedster I own.


----------



## Roger Henning (Oct 27, 2019)

Middle weight frames fit people differently than light weight frames even if they are listed as the same size.  I would agree middle weight frames feel smaller.  Roger


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 27, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> Middle weight frames fit people differently than light weight frames even if they are listed as the same size.  I would agree middle weight frames feel smaller.  Roger



+1 on that. I’ve owned a Corvette (18”) and a 17” Speedster at the same time, and the smaller Speedster felt roomier. Note that handlebar shape and width plays a significant role also. The American was available in a larger “king size” format. Snap one up if you find it. Other differences between middleweight frames (and forks) include accommodations for rim brakes, and a design change around ‘61 or so affecting the rear stays.


----------

